# out injured again :(



## donnaTKD (May 22, 2014)

hate this 

went to muay thai and got a bit carried away when kicking the strike pads cos i've managed to break the bottom of my tibia in the ankle joint in 3 places --- sooooo not good 

can't help but wonder how my instructors arm is cos he was wearing the arm held style strike pads and i'd had a boring day and i was "giving it large" with everything from punches and elbows that had him wincing a few times to kicks that were spot on and felt really good with plenty of power going through them - i could "feel" his arm in the back of the strike pad with every kick 

so now i'm looking at 10weeks "laid up" --- soooo not going to happen i own a border collie for one thing and i'm hyper active for another and due to having similar injuries in the past i know that my work won't suffer   just means that i've got to work harder in the gym now to keep my fitness up and my muscles in trim 

wouldn't have minded too much but i was scheduled to fight very soon too and i was really looking forward to it but this setback has changed things a bit in my mind for now at least - don't think i'll be fighting for one thing - i might go into coaching instead.......

donna


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 22, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> hate this
> 
> went to muay thai and got a bit carried away when kicking the strike pads cos i've managed to break the bottom of my tibia in the ankle joint in 3 places --- sooooo not good



I'd love to see a copy of the XRay.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 22, 2014)

will see if i can get a copy or a picture of the xray cos i've got to go back to the hospital cos they were talking about carrying out surgery --- still hurts like hell and that's after taking nearly 1000mg tramadol 

need more meds 

donna


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 22, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> will see if i can get a copy or a picture of the xray cos i've got to go back to the hospital cos they were talking about carrying out surgery --- still hurts like hell and that's after taking nearly 1000mg tramadol
> 
> need more meds
> 
> donna



Um... what? I hope that's a typo. 1000mg of Tramadol is a potential lethal overdose.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 22, 2014)

i've taken more than that in the past and i'm still here   and yup 1000mg at 50mg a tablet - still hurts like hell and no that wasn't a typo.

i know it's an OD but i got no choice in terms of pain meds cos i can't get liquid morphine or i'd have put a couple of cc's in myself  happy days 

donna


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i've taken more than that in the past and i'm still here   and yup 1000mg at 50mg a tablet - still hurts like hell and no that wasn't a typo.
> 
> i know it's an OD but i got no choice in terms of pain meds cos i can't get liquid morphine or i'd have put a couple of cc's in myself  happy days
> 
> donna



That is pretty ****ed up right there, forget stims, hospital. Fight soon ****ed up on dreamy ****??


----------



## donnaTKD (May 22, 2014)

gotta play this one by the book    got too many people watching me and doing all sorts of tests and stuff.  in the past i'd have just swallowed some more meds and got back to scrapping but am getting a bit old and don't "bounce" as well as i used to 

you're right about the meds - proper dreamland but hell i wouldn't advise anyone to start ODing but it's wprked for me in the past and has meant that i could carry on with my training with limited pain 

would love to scrap sooner but hell i don't know if i'd end up "punch drunk" --- can't feel much at all so they're working pretty well


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> will see if i can get a copy or a picture of the xray cos i've got to go back to the hospital cos they were talking about carrying out surgery --- still hurts like hell and that's after taking nearly 1000mg tramadol
> 
> need more meds
> 
> donna



I'm surprised they let you leave.  That sounds like a really significant break, and most tibia fractures I've heard of have needed surgery or at least major rehab...  Especially if it was broken in three places.  Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 23, 2014)

they did a CT and more xrays this morning and now it's in a cast for the next 10weeks   they wanted to put pins in there but cos of where the breaks are located they can't cos there's not enough material for the pins to locate into 

the breaks themselves are right in the bottom of my tibia where it goes into the the ankle socket - if they pin it then chances are such that i would lose a lot of movement in my ankle 

verdict from this experience --- try as hard as you like hitting and kicking the strike pads but remember to wear protection when doing so LoL


----------



## donnaTKD (May 23, 2014)

the rehab issue has already been sorted cos i went and saw a physion before i went to the hospital - thought it was soft tissue injury tbh so am just gunna carry on with the physio and see where it leads.

shame i won't be able to fight for a fair while - maybe 6/7months.................


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2014)

All the best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> they did a CT and more xrays this morning and now it's in a cast for the next 10weeks   they wanted to put pins in there but cos of where the breaks are located they can't cos there's not enough material for the pins to locate into
> 
> the breaks themselves are right in the bottom of my tibia where it goes into the the ankle socket - if they pin it then chances are such that i would lose a lot of movement in my ankle
> 
> verdict from this experience --- try as hard as you like hitting and kicking the strike pads but remember to wear protection when doing so LoL



My recollection from when I did that the second time, was it was only one part of the bone that broke off.  I don't know about the first time.  The doctors weren't too specific when I was in Vietnam.  They just said it was broken and put me in a walking cast.  I guess it wasn't too bad.  But the second time, it required surgery (a screw) and they put me in a full leg cast.  No fun.  Thankfully, the Army put me back in a walking cast, but it was still painful for a while.

Based on my experience, I would recommend you take great good care of it until the doctors (not your ego) say otherwise.  Obviously you like MA.  You want to be able to do MA more.  You are in a particularly kick-oriented MA.  Be sure it heals well before you take a chance of fracturing it again and it healing weaker.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 23, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i've taken more than that in the past and i'm still here   and yup 1000mg at 50mg a tablet - still hurts like hell and no that wasn't a typo.
> 
> i know it's an OD but i got no choice in terms of pain meds cos i can't get liquid morphine or i'd have put a couple of cc's in myself  happy days
> 
> donna



Your taking 20 pills at a time?


----------



## donnaTKD (May 23, 2014)

i was but i didn't take 20 pills in one go - i spread them out over a 10hour time period    they gave me some proper gucci meds now - from what i can work out they're like one step up from tramadol 

i took one before and it more or less levelled me   so not going to be much use for a fair while LoL 

won't be kicking anything for a long time cos after the cast comes off i gotta get full use back into my muscles before i can really start ramping up the pressure on the right kicks   soooo not happy 

i can stand on it though cos i went through a full programme of left kicks, both knees, both elbows, al punches earlier on tonight and there was no after effects so am glad that i can still rotate my hips properly and with enough power to do some damage to my RDX bags 

not even thought about using the right one - just hurts too much and it's too early to tell if i'll ever be able to scrap again ;(

been looking into getting some coaching awards - might be the way to go for me in future cos i can see a point where i'd back off giving a right kick in case it went "missing" again --- can't afford to have the same injury twice


----------



## donnaTKD (May 23, 2014)

thankyou all for your comments


----------



## MartialMellow (May 23, 2014)

Be careful when combining medications.  Some advice from a doctor or pharmacist could be good.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 24, 2014)

the meds that i got from the hospital are to replace of the tramadol --- they weren't too happy when i told them how much of the stuff i was using lol   so these things are properly sweet got a full nights sleep totally pain free ie;i can't feel anything at all 

did my morning workout and still didn't feel anything which was prolly good in a way but now it's damage limitation time for the next 10weeks and no scrapping for at least 6months 

helped out with some pad work for those that are still able to scrap in the gym last night - felt good to still be a part of the crew


----------



## jezr74 (May 24, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> the meds that i got from the hospital are to replace of the tramadol --- they weren't too happy when i told them how much of the stuff i was using lol   so these things are properly sweet got a full nights sleep totally pain free ie;i can't feel anything at all
> 
> did my morning workout and still didn't feel anything which was prolly good in a way but now it's damage limitation time for the next 10weeks and no scrapping for at least 6months
> 
> helped out with some pad work for those that are still able to scrap in the gym last night - felt good to still be a part of the crew



Be careful Donna, did you tell your doc your planning on doing exercise still, let alone gym work? This could really detract from your healing process.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 24, 2014)

the doc said i have to keep my weight off it as much as possible - so i can do the sit ups, press ups, med ball work, arm upper body stuff, i can't do the skipping and "dancing" stuff though lol   just hurts too much at the momemt but am not going to be pushing anything.

the pads work - that wasn't me kicking and punching them --- i wish   that was the other guys - i can hold the arm strike pads (the same ones that caused my injuries) although i did take my gel RDX gel ones with me - got a touch scared of damaging anything else lol 

my doctor and my physio have been very supportive of the way that i planned to do things - there's no point in not opening upto them about what my plans were and they like the attitude that i've got too   i know that i'm hurt and so does everyone else but that doesn't mean that i can't do stuff - i've busted a leg not my head


----------



## Crossracer (May 24, 2014)

That sucks. Do what you can, but your focus needs to be on recovery. Can't hurry that leg, and you only risk reinjuring it again. Trust me, I know.

  Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnaTKD (May 24, 2014)

not gunna be rushing anything 

there's an interclub muay thai competition in october so am focusing on that and keeping the rest of me in shape   so i've got some goals and the other guys at the gym are still fighting every 6/8weeks so there's plenty of opportunities for me to still get involved and carry on being a part of things 

thankyou for your kind comments


----------

